# Polarisationbrille



## Arowana (22. April 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich stell immer mehr fest, dass man anscheinend an einer Polarisationsbrille beim Fliegenfischen nicht vorbei kommt.
Das Problem: ich bin Brillenträger und die Lösungen die mein Händler mir vorgeschlagen hat stellen mich nicht ganz zufrieden...

Kann man eine Polarisationsbrille beim Optiker in meiner Sehstärke machen lassen? Wenn ja weis jemand was für ein Vermögen da investieren muss?

Grüße

Max


----------



## sundangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Im Ernst jetzt. Mein Bekannter hatte das selbe Problem. Er kaufte sich 2 Polarisationfilter die man in der Fotografie benutzt und klebte sich die vor seine Brillengläser. Ein guter Filter kostet so um 30Euro. Die kannst du auch noch perfekt einstellen/drehen dann.

Z.b. welche von Hoya oder Käsemann sind sehr gut aber auch kosten sie bissel mehr. Nimm welche von Hama denn die reichen fürs angeln allemal.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Mein Optiker hat jetzt polarisierende Sonnenbrillengläser mit Sehstärke im Angebot...

114€

@sundangler: wie sehn die Filter denn aus? Einfache Folien???


----------



## moardin (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Jeder Optiker sollte in der Lage sein, dir solche Brillen herzustellen. Der Kostenfaktor ist natürlich ein wenig höher, als bei einer ungeschliffenen Polarisationsbrille. Immerhin musst du dir Rahmen und Gläser (Kunststoff oder Glas, Farbe etc.) selber aussuchen.
Ich denke, dass du mit ca. 60€ schon gut dabei bist. Dafür sollte man nen einigermaßen guten Rahmen (muss ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt nen Rahmen von Dolce und Gabbana sein, wenn du die Brille nur zum Angeln benutzen willst) und gute gehärtete und entspiegelte Gläser bekommen.


----------



## goeddoek (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Moin Arowana #h

Ich hab mir eine Polaristionsbrille von meinem Optiker machen lassen und bin absolut zufrieden. Ich trag die fast nur noch 

Mittlerweile haben sich einige Optiker und die größeren Anbieter ( F....mann, A.....o ) auf angelnde Kunden eingestellt.
Mein Optiker hatte damals das günstigste Angebot.

Ich hab nettes Gestell genommen, das "nicht so gut lief " und die Brille in meinen Stärken für knapp 100 Euro bekommen #6

Auf den ersten Blick vielleicht kein Schnäppchen. Wenn man die Brille sowieso braucht und auch alltags trägt, durchaus zu überlegen.


----------



## sundangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Nein nix Folie. Richtiges Glas halt. Auch meißtens als Polfilter bekannt. Einfach mal googlen. Alles voll im Web davon.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

habe sie gefunden, muss man sie halt nurnoch an der brille befestigen. gib es eigentich auch polbrillen ohne tönung? wär doch mal was für bedeckten himmel, wenn keine sonne scheint das wasser dann aber die grauen wolken reflektiert


----------



## sundangler (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Das glaube ich eher nicht. Kenne sie nur mit "Tönung"


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Es gibt Aufsteckgläser für Deine normale Brille.
Einfach drüberstecken und gut ist.


----------



## BigEarn (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

http://www.cocoonseyewear.com/ Bevorzuge ich mittlerweile meiner eingeschliffenen Polbrille. Guter Filter und so gut wie unzerstoerbar.


----------



## staffag (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

hab meine grade von f...mann geholt. polarisierende gläser von zeiss in meiner stärke + ein gestell ohne zuzahlung = 152 euro


----------



## Arowana (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Guten Morgen,

das hört sich gut an danke für die vielen Antworten, ich hätte mit min 300 Euro gerechnet... da bin ich schon erleichtert.

Grüße

Max


----------



## cafabu (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Moin moin,
habe bei meinem Optiker einen klappbaren Polclipp bekommen. Auf die Brille aufstecken und ich kann den Clipp hoch und runterklappen. Für mich sehr praktisch, beim Blick aufs Wasser runterklappen, beim fummeln am Gerät (Angelgerät ist gemeint, für die Ferkelfander) hochklappen und es ist entschieden heller, da ich den Ton sehr dunkel gewählt habe. Sie ist genau auf meine reguläre Brille (Gläsergröße) zugeschnitten. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und hab 20 Euro bezahlt.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## sundangler (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Durch Zufall habe ich auf http://www.jerkbait.com Polarisationsbrillen gesichtet. Musst mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ...gibt es eigentich auch Polbrillen ohne Tönung?



Für schlechtes Licht sind Amber oder Gelbtönungen gut, sie wirken sogar ein bisschen wie Restlichtverstärker.


----------



## Arowana (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Hi,

ich habe mir jetzt eine Polarisationsbrille in meiner Sehstärke machen lassen.
Pro Glas musste ich 105 Euro zahlen, allerdings haben anscheinend grad mehrere Optiker so "Sparaktionen" am laufen und man kann auch recht günstig wegkommen.

vielleicht interessiert die Info ja jemanden.

Grüße

Max


----------



## matzeking (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

ich würde mir gern so eine polarisationbrille kaufen ich habe leider keine ahnung davon kann mir jemand helfen ? welche gut ist  

LG Matze #h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

So eine, heiß in Sehstärke?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Hallo matzeking,

meinst Du eine vom Optiker, wegen einer Sehschwäche, oder eine normale?
Wenn Du keine Sehschwäche hast empfehle ich Brillen im Preisbereich von 30 - 40 Euro. Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren. Die Superteuren sind m. E. ihren Preis nicht wert, da die Unterschiede zu den preiswerteren marginal bis nicht vorhanden sind. Achte darauf, daß die Brille(n) auch die Seite mit abdecken. Auch empfehle ich zwei Brillen, wegen der unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnisse, ist aber teilweise auch Geschmackssache. Ich habe eine mit braunen Gläsern, für Sonnenschein und eine mit gelben Gläsern für bedeckten Himmel oder allgemein schlechtere Sichtverhältnisse.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Hauptsache das Gestell deckt die Ränder gut mit ab, dass da möglichst wenig Licht eintritt. Da stört nämlich ungemein. Deshalb halte ich von Aufsteckgläsern nicht viel. Lajos hat schon Recht. Ohne Sehstärke liegt das etwa in dem Preisbereich nach oben alles offen.
Und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, bitte probiere eine Brille vor dem Kauf an. Der Tragekomfort ist nämlich von grottenschlecht bis super bequem. Das erspärt viel Frust.


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Polarisationbrille*

Hi, 
ich denke es kommt auf das optische Problem an.
Bei gleitsichtbrillen wird es sicher wesentlich teurer.
Soweit man da nicht einige 100€ investieren will, kommt man an einem Polaraufsatz nicht vorbei.
Oder täusche ich mich da?

Thema 2: Für beschattete Tage und dwn Abendsprung gibt es z.B. gelbe Gläser - oder. 

mfg
NM


----------

